# A Couple Of Visitors - Just In Time For Christmas



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

These are the latest additions to the fold - Pre -Christmas post slowed things a bit!!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Excellent Charles







. Especially the one on the right.

Is that the Vostok "Radio operator" you've been waiting for







?

Is it in good order?


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Excellent Charles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is Ian, it seems to be in very good order with supporting paperwork. It appears to keep good time but probably needs more wrist time to show whether it really is a good timekeeper.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bareges said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent Charles
> ...


Congratulations Charles, my Radio Operator also arrived last week, it is my first Albatross style Vostok, I am impressed with the build, seems much better than the Komandirskie.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

a nice festive pair!

wear them in good health


----------



## whistler162 (Dec 23, 2005)

Bareges said:


> These are the latest additions to the fold - Pre -Christmas post slowed things a bit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I will see your Vostok Radio Operator and raise you a Raketa 24 hour.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

This could get out of hand







.

Nice yellow dial whistler







.


----------



## whistler162 (Dec 23, 2005)

raketakat said:


> This could get out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. Now to get a better, larger, band for it.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Hopefully a good Christmas all round.

Thank you all for your very favourable comments - makes it all seem so much more worthwhile when knowledgeable enthusiasts are in favour of one's ideas/projects.

The more I think about it the more I like Ian's idea of a white (Poljot) Strela 3017 with a 'full set' of original Black (Sekonda) 3017 hands - but I am not about to change mine back!!

Lots of nice horological Christmas presents to show - no doubt!!??


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Bareges said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you all for your very favourable comments - makes it all seem so much more worthwhile when knowledgeable enthusiasts are in favour of one's ideas/projects.
> 
> ...


Wrong message should have been "Project Delivered" ho hey might wake up before January is out!!!................I'll blame being back at work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

